# Trivia 12/15



## luckytrim (Dec 15, 2018)

trivia 12/15
DID YOU KNOW...
In the USA, nearly half of all 2017 traffic deaths were  unbelted.


1. Strange Words are These ;
What does 'Esculent' mean
  a. - Suitable for Harvesting
  b. - Suitable for Wearing
  c. - Suitable for Sharing
  d. - Suitable for Eating
2. Movie Tagline Dept;
"Invisible. Silent. Stolen." (1990)
3. Name That tune ;
"Once on a high and windy hill, in the morning mist Two lovers  kissed and
the world stood still"
4. As we know, the Decathlon is a Track & field Event  composed of ten
events.......
If you can name seven of those events you may take  credit.
(Bonus - Name all Ten !)
(Hint; Four are running events...)
5. Remember the tune, 'Me & Mrs. Jones' ?  Remember who  sang it ??
(Hint; a man with two first names...)
6. A patient entered my E.R. complaining of pain in the  occipital region. 
Where do I start my examination?
  a. - Lower Back
  b. - Around the Eyes
  c. - Back of the Head
  d. - Chest
7. By what name is the game Reversi also known?
8. What is the Book of Leviticus all about?
  a. - Exile / Slavery
  b. - Law
  c. - War
  d. - Prophets

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
One Hershey's Kiss contains 26 calories.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2.  The Hunt for Red October
3. Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing
4. - 100-meter dash, long jump, shot put, high jump, 400-meter  dash,
110-meter hurdles, discus, pole vault, javelin, and  1,500-meter run
5. Billy Paul
6. - c
7. Othello
8. - b

TRUTH !!
A Hershey's Kiss contains 26 calories, which takes five   minutes of walking
or about four minutes of kissing to burn off.
Pucker Up !


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 15, 2018)

Trivia that makes you go “awwww!” Love that little Hershey’s tidbit! Four minutes of kissing...


----------

